# Neurotic animals



## dilloduck

I have a black lab/pitbull and she's crazy as well as smart---she's deathly afraid of the toaster but will try to pull the wheels of the lawn mower as I mow. Someone who pops thier gum will send her into the kitchen to try to get into the tupperware cabinet (fat chance) but if you even THINK about going to the bank she's at the door and ready to go. She can tell time and "medititates" at least daily by sticking her head in a the same bush and remaining motionless for 15 minutes. Then with her freshly renewed vigor she attempts to pull of my shoe but ONLY if I'm wearing a certain pair. oh ya--if you hiccup she heads back for the tupperware cabinet.

Gotta love em! :scratch:


----------



## janeeng

And here I thought Jerome (Jim's dog) was strange barking at the Rugrats theme song!


----------



## GWBfan

One of my Boston Terriers and my Basenji mix wail and cry every time they hear the theme song to Law and Order. Ha!


----------



## Mr. P

Well geeee..I feel like sharing now.


----------



## Trinity

I've got one for you. 


I have a psyhcotic cat, when ever he wants in or out of the house, I will open the door for him, he will then stand there for about 2 minutes and peek around the corners like something is going to jump out at him, once he has determined that it is safe, he quickly does this run bounce thing in or out while looking all around and behind him to make sure there is nothing there. and god forbid if you walk up on him to pet him the damn cat will hit the roof literally!!! I dont think I have ever seen a cat jump as high as he does!! and I have 4 of them.


----------



## krisy

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I have a black lab/pitbull and she's crazy as well as smart---she's deathly afraid of the toaster but will try to pull the wheels of the lawn mower as I mow. Someone who pops thier gum will send her into the kitchen to try to get into the tupperware cabinet (fat chance) but if you even THINK about going to the bank she's at the door and ready to go. She can tell time and "medititates" at least daily by sticking her head in a the same bush and remaining motionless for 15 minutes. Then with her freshly renewed vigor she attempts to pull of my shoe but ONLY if I'm wearing a certain pair. oh ya--if you hiccup she heads back for the tupperware cabinet.
> 
> Gotta love em! :scratch:




dillo,your dog sounds too cute!!!! That is an interesting mix,too. Sometimes where I work we get a full blooded pit bull in and he is one of the nicest dogs I have ever seen.The minute our dog Dodger's food bowl is empty,he will prance around the house with it in his mouth until he finally drops it in the same spot in our bedroom. There it stays until we put more food in it. I guess he definitely knows who feeds him.


----------



## dilloduck

krisy said:
			
		

> dillo,your dog sounds too cute!!!! That is an interesting mix,too. Sometimes where I work we get a full blooded pit bull in and he is one of the nicest dogs I have ever seen.The minute our dog Dodger's food bowl is empty,he will prance around the house with it in his mouth until he finally drops it in the same spot in our bedroom. There it stays until we put more food in it. I guess he definitely knows who feeds him.



Ya--she's fun and looks intimidating but is a wuss--I took her to the lake to run around. She went into some tall grass and came flying out with her tail between her legs--a deer took off doing the same thing but in the opposite direction.  :teeth:


----------



## Joz

khafley said:
			
		

> ......
> and god forbid if you walk up on him to pet him the damn cat will hit the roof literally!!! I dont think I have ever seen a cat jump as high as he does!! and I have 4 of them.



Remember that cat in the cartoons when the dog would come up behind him, bark & it'd hit the ceiling & hang there by it's claws?!  I have a cat _named_ Psycho you can have!


----------



## Shattered

Does Ratt (cat #1) opening a sliding closet door, jumping up to the top shelf, climbing through the small little flap of a bubble wrap dispenser box, climbing over the wrap to sit in the back of the box, and paw at the boxes back wall for no reason indicate neurotic tendencies?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Wow.  I'm so glad I don't have any pets.  Your guys pets are crazy. I hate to tell ya.


----------



## Shattered

Maybe.. But if *this* particular cat dies while I'm still alive, I'm not sure what I'm going to do..  She's the most unique and loveable cat in the world...Abandoned early by her mother, dumped in a box with a litter of sick kittens at the pet store, is just ugly as sin (so ugly that only I can love her), and funny as all hell..  Sits on top of doors, locks the other cat in the basement/closets, can open doors on her own, clucks like a chicken, and the list goes on.


----------



## deaddude

I have a cydog that will kill squirrles and rabits and then be very protective and motherly of the corpses


----------



## clumzgirl

Wow, clucks like a chicken, I've never heard that one before!

When we first got married and lived in an apartment we got this tiny male kitten named Georgie (after gwb of course!) and there was this little window in the shower/bathtub wall with a curtain. 
One day I was at the computer and I heard this "Scraaaatch, thump. Scraaaatch, thump." Turns out the stupid shit was jumping off the edge of the tub, hanging from the curtain with this front claws, and then falling into the tub, over and over! 
He would also ride my husband's shoulders while he cleaned the fish tanks, and would climb up you (whether you were wearing clothes or not) up your leg, over your butt, up your back and onto your shoulders. 
I think I still have scars.


----------



## Joz

clumzgirl said:
			
		

> ......this tiny male kitten named Georgie ......
> I think I still have scars.




 :rotflmao:  That's tooooo funny!  I had a cat that climbed like that too, but only when she was a kitten.  Psycho climbs up on a lap &then hangs on the front from your chest.....flesh & all.  I hate this cat.


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## beautress

Yarddog said:


>


Dat doggie gets a biscuit!


----------

